# Homemade Tools >  Patient overhead hoist and trolly

## edhayd

I need help for my wife to help her get out of bed and to move about 5ft in 1 direction Thanks Ed

----------


## Jon

I think we can help with this. Looks like they're alternatively referred to as "patient lift", "patient hoist", "sling lift", etc.

I'm seeing the mobile type of lifts, and the overhead crane type. The mobile ones look _extremely_ similar to your standard shop crane, but finished in white, a comfy sling added, and with the price significantly "enhanced". The crane types look like either a bridge crane, or a gantry crane.

Do you have a preference between the mobile lift, bridge-type lift, or gantry-type lift?

----------


## Juks

Could you specify a little bit more, about this movement? I believe there is many options.

----------


## Norm Hetfield

Been there - -A Hoyer lift is simply an engine crane with larger wheels that will go under a bed frame. It has a hydraulic cylinder you pump up. The cradle at the top has 6 hooks that will hold the sling. You must get the sling separate -about $200. This will be a good one that will allow you to cross the legs from right to left and left to right. A patient will slip out of a sling if you just lift the right leg hook to the right hook and left to the left hook. You will get a large instruction manual with the sling. Get the sling first but get a good one as I suggested. Next be extremely careful, the lift can tip over with a person in it. The lift can be rented if you choose from a supplier for geriatric people(potty chairs, walkers, wheel chairs etc) You will have to make the frame for the sling to hook to. This should be strong enough to hold a large person because there are side forces at work. Once the person is out of the bed and you want to transport them to another space, lower them near the floor to lessen the tendency to tip the crane. Go online look up pictures, do your research. You do not want something to go wrong.

----------


## DuayneI

Here is a link to some of the Hoyers. Hoyer Lifts | Hydraulic Patient Lifts | Manual Patient Lifters | Product List

Our insurance paid for the rental of one, when my wife needed it.

----------


## edhayd

> Could you specify a little bit more, about this movement? I believe there is many options.



The movement is just up and down out and in bed and north and south to o walker or potty.Ed

----------


## edhayd

No choice but I have to operate and manage the patient by myself

----------


## edhayd

you are LUCKY. my INSURANCE CUT ME OFF AND MY WIFE CANNOT WALK. SHE HAS A DEFORMED LEST FOOT AND A LEG BONE BROKE IN 3 PLACE BUT WE DO NOT NEED INSURANCE. ED

----------


## PMN

> I need help for my wife to help her get out of bed and to move about 5ft in 1 direction Thanks Ed



Both my wife and granddaughter require lifts to transfer from bed to wheelchair and back. As John said, these are essentially engine hoists that are available at affordable prices from pretty much everywhere especially Harbor Freight. I replaced the original wheels with larger and softer wheels to stop marring the floor and make the ride smoother. I added about 150 pounds of counterweight to the back over the rear axle. The biggest problem is keeping the person from swinging to much and causing the unit to tip over. I was able to make some modifications to engine slings to make it wide enough and give it a back strap. A commercial patient sling would probably work better but I had to count every penny. If I had the room I would lengthen to wheelbase thus reducing the amount of counterweight needed and widening the stance to accommodate patient swinging. Put the biggest wheels on that will fit under the bed- it will make life easier. Paint it white, if you want. My granddaughter wanted hers pink and my wife's goes with the bedroom paint scheme. Good luck and be sure to take care of yourself as well as your wife.

----------

